# The Lion King (2019) First Teaser



## HelixK (Nov 22, 2018)

Are they going to record new material? Is it even necessary? 1994 OST is pure bliss.

And a silly meme for the nerds:


----------



## MillsMixx (Nov 22, 2018)

Now that looks fascinating.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 22, 2018)

Wow, that's silly.


----------



## Olfirf (Nov 23, 2018)

I guess in 1994 parents wouldn't freak out when a film would teach their kids that monarchy rules ... I really wonder, does this still apply in 2018?


----------



## Nmargiotta (Nov 23, 2018)

That score is SO GOOD can easily be copied and pasted into the new film and STILL give us all of the chills..but with that said..I can’t wait to hear what @Rctec does with one of his masterpieces!


----------



## Sebastianmu (Nov 28, 2018)

I have to say - I'm really looking forward to this, more than to any other of the live-action remakes of animation films so far. What was so great about the score was that it took everything so serious - it didn't feel like child-play. It didn't try to mitigate the utter sadness of some plotpoints to make them palatable (quite the opposite, really). There can be that condescension when adults make things for children, when they assume they have to bend down to them - the Lion King's score refuses to do that in essential moments. I'd like to believe that this contributed to its tremendous success.


----------



## benuzzell (Nov 28, 2018)

I think the only parts I'm looking forward to with this are the set pieces; how they 'film' the wildebeest stampede, the big musical numbers like I Just Can't Wait To Be King and Be Prepared (guessing they'll get rid of all the Nazi undertones with that one...). As a teaser in general, though, it left me a little underwhelmed. I really hope it's not just a shot for shot remake as the trailer implies. On the plus side, I've gotta hand it to Disney...their 'live-action CGI/animation' tekkers are absolutely insane. A feast for the eyes, for sure.


----------



## d.healey (Nov 28, 2018)

It's not live action. Even Disney haven't called it live action (as far as I know).


----------



## Sebastianmu (Nov 28, 2018)

d.healey said:


> It's not live action. Even Disney haven't called it live action (as far as I know).


That is correct, but not _super_ relevant, is it?


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 28, 2018)

I think the trailer should have started with "Naaaaaaaa Zepenyaaaaaa" (or whatever the lyrics are). The break in the middle was somewhat confusing, at least for me. But it looks fantastic. It's just insane what you can do with CGI these days


----------



## d.healey (Nov 28, 2018)

Sebastianmu said:


> That is correct, but not _super_ relevant, is it?


No, it just irritates me when I see a CG cartoon being called live action, so I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Sebastianmu (Nov 28, 2018)

d.healey said:


> No, it just irritates me when I see a CG cartoon being called live action, so I thought I'd mention it.


Fair enough..


----------



## John Busby (Nov 28, 2018)

d.healey said:


> No, it just irritates me when I see a CG cartoon being called live action, so I thought I'd mention it.


it was assumed that Jon Favreau (director) would replicate the same formula with 2016's jungle book


----------



## Neifion (Nov 28, 2018)

benuzzell said:


> I think the only parts I'm looking forward to with this are the set pieces; how they 'film' the wildebeest stampede, the big musical numbers like I Just Can't Wait To Be King and Be Prepared (guessing they'll get rid of all the Nazi undertones with that one...). As a teaser in general, though, it left me a little underwhelmed. I really hope it's not just a shot for shot remake as the trailer implies. On the plus side, I've gotta hand it to Disney...their 'live-action CGI/animation' tekkers are absolutely insane. A feast for the eyes, for sure.



Disney stated that "Be Prepared" was the one song from the original that will not appear.


----------



## John Busby (Nov 28, 2018)

Neifion said:


> Disney stated that "Be Prepared" was the one song from the original that will not appear.


and Jeremy Irons isn't coming back as Scar either - pity


----------



## Sebastianmu (Nov 28, 2018)

I would have been ok with them dropping all the songs tbh..  I only like the score.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 28, 2018)

I would have been ok with them not re-doing a classic tbh.


----------



## I like music (Nov 28, 2018)

Be prepared isn't in it? Its one of the all-time great songs in Disney's history.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 29, 2018)

Olfirf said:


> I guess in 1994 parents wouldn't freak out when a film would teach their kids that monarchy rules ... I really wonder, does this still apply in 2018?



Well the whole company is kind of big on princesses so why not ? 

It kind of makes me a bit sad that the whole PC thing is used to kind of suck the joy out of everything. Maybe Simba should have been the son of a high party official instead, but I don't think it would have quite the same feel to it. 

I'm going to be more fascinated what they are going to do with the score...


----------



## d.healey (Nov 29, 2018)

Olfirf said:


> I guess in 1994 parents wouldn't freak out when a film would teach their kids that monarchy rules ... I really wonder, does this still apply in 2018?


Well it is just a reimaging of Hamlet. I don't think parents should "freak out" at Shakespeare


----------



## Fang (Jul 4, 2019)

Sebastianmu said:


> I would have been ok with them dropping all the songs tbh..  I only like the score.


 
 Hakuna Matata? Circle of Life?


----------

